# Cervical Mucus....rather damp...sorry!



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, I'm sorry about this but feel it's easier to type the question than ring my mw??!!

For the last few day's I've started having lots of leaking, I'm not sure if it's just an increase in CM/discharge, wee or what it is really.  I have always (even before being pg) had quite a lot of discharge but this just seems to be leaking out quite a bit more, it doesn't itch or anything but I'm going to the loo quite a bit as I'm feeling rather damp down below?

Wondered if I should get it checked out, or if it's "normal"?

Thanks v much Rebecca xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It is normal in pregnancy for you to have an increased vaginal discharge.  However, I'd recommend putting a pad on (one of the dead cheap ones that don't absorb very well).  If, after a couple of hours, this feels damp, you should ring you delivery suite, as they may need to just check you out and confirm that it is just discharge, and not your waters having broken.

Keep an eye on your babies movements and make sure (I know it's easier said than done!) that they both do on average 10 movements a day at least.

All the best

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks very much, I'll try that.

Bye for now


----------

